# looking for someone who does fursuits



## jhgdaskfzds (Aug 12, 2009)

Hello, I am looking for someone who does fursuits and lives very near the Denver, CO area, specifically Southeast Aurora. Not too picky otherwise, thanks!


----------



## InuAkiko (Aug 13, 2009)

Look at the stickyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## jhgdaskfzds (Aug 13, 2009)

oh-kaaayyyy...and how is that supposed to help me find one near Denver?


----------



## Zerulu (Aug 13, 2009)

jhgdaskfzds said:


> oh-kaaayyyy...and how is that supposed to help me find one near Denver?



Research, research, research!

Also: google


----------



## jhgdaskfzds (Aug 13, 2009)

You don't think I already tried Google? I looked through all the links in the sticky too, and didn't find out much of where the people are located.

It's just a simple question I don't know why you are all so afraid to answer it.

c'mon help out a fellow furry out please!


----------



## NoxTigress (Aug 13, 2009)

The best way to find an answer to your question would probably be to contact fursuit makers whom you are interested in, and asking where they are located.  Which is not something the rest of us will be very inclined to do for you, as it would serve absolutely no purpose to us.

Either that or try looking at the websites for the makers listed in the sticky...  Some of them may mention where the maker is located at.


----------



## jhgdaskfzds (Aug 13, 2009)

NoxTigress said:


> Which is not something the rest of us will be very inclined to do for you, as it would serve absolutely no purpose to us.



So you're not very inclined to help me, I see.


Well either way I guess I have to go through and ask all the ones I can know or find because I guess that's the only way I can get anything done. I was hoping someone here would just happen to know, but, fun.....


----------



## Uro (Aug 13, 2009)

Why do you need one near Denver? Chances are there aren't any, or at least none that are good or well known. Just do like everyone else and commission one and have it shipped to you.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 13, 2009)

jhgdaskfzds said:


> You don't think I already tried Google? I looked through all the links in the sticky too, and didn't find out much of where the people are located.
> 
> It's just a simple question I don't know why you are all so afraid to answer it.
> 
> c'mon help out a fellow furry out please!



Google it, baka or make one yourself!!

Besides, if there aren't any located close to the denver area, find one that is in your timezone or closer to your state.

Lazy Baka... >.>


----------



## Kanye East (Aug 13, 2009)

^^^^ What are you from Japan or some shit?

Just go with someone who does good work and get it shipped to you. Chances are if you do find one in your area, you could get better stuff done elsewhere.


----------



## NoxTigress (Aug 16, 2009)

jhgdaskfzds said:


> So you're not very inclined to help me, I see.



The fact that I posted at all shows a willingness to help you, since I didn't just post to flame you or anything.  But if you wanna see it as an unwillingness to help, then whatever.  

One thing you have to learn is that with commissions you have to be willing to do a bit of research and legwork yourself in order to get what you want.  Most of us what build fursuits do so on a small time level, and on the internet, rather than with a shop set up somewhere in the real world.  So things like location are harder to figure out without either knowing the person or having purchased something from them before (because obviously there would be a return address on anything shipped).  

And it is not our job to make a list of where every single fursuit maker who publicly makes suits is located.  That's something that if you want to limit yourself to a single city/state, you're gonna have to do some work yourself.

That being said, seeing as how I'm based in the UK myself, and know of no one in Denver that makes suits myself, I've got no further purpose in posting in this thread.  So best of luck in finding a maker for what you want.


----------



## Glitch (Aug 16, 2009)

If you want someone to make a fursuit for you, you'd most likely have to have it shipped.  I highly doubt there are any builders here in Tampa other than myself.

That brings me to my next point: Don't be afraid to make your own!  
I wanted a fursuit, but I couldn't afford to buy one from a builder.  So I looked at some tutorials, gathered up the things I needed, and spent a couple weeks to make myself a nice partial.  Now I am building a second mask with another method.

Look around, see what you can find.  That is all I have to say.


----------

